# DefCat - Sweeeetness



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I like to practice on various shooting styles and possibilities to improve skills regarding to slingshots. So it is a great opportunity to have a superb slingshot from our BB man, Eric of Metro Grade Goods.

Let me introduce

*Metro Grade Goods - DefCat*

Based on the Cattymaran outline and structure it is a super stylish version of an already functional and refined shape. Compact, solid, clean and despite the size it's a tough shooter.

*Tech Specs*


Black textured G10 scales - milled to perfection
Red composite spacers as eye candy
Dual mount flip-flop for flats and tubes
Embed logo on tube side, enamel touch up target miniature on flat side
Width 80mm, 3,15"
Overall weight (elastics and lanyard included): 90grams
Torx fasteners at scales
3 mm Aluminum core

*Impressions*

When the package was opened I did not know what to expect. I was sure it will be something special again, but honestly I had no clue. When the bubble-wrap was teared up I was staring at something that is definitely something serious. I was taking a deep breath. It was love for the first sight.

*Package*

The DefCat was equipped with elastics. I also received a nice morale patch and tons of target stickers. You can check them at Metro website. The morale patch is at my Operator hat now on. I was happy to receive since I lost my previous came with Ivy Leaguer.

*Craftsmanship*

Great choice of materials and lovely color combinations. The enamel target is reall ymatching with the tubes and the layered pouch. Edges are harmless but defined. Both manual work and milling are matching in quality. G10 can be tough to mill, but as it looks Eric can handle the challenge. Assembly is careful and accurate, this is a solid frame, there is no doubt.

*Design thoughts*

We all like good looking shooters. It can be a natural with smooth finish, a forged steel frame or a layered artwork. The DefCat is definitely a good looking gem. Something that is detailed, refined, carefully inspected and packed with useful ideas and features. Eric achieved to create a tactical, but not over-designed slingshot. She has some bad*** grooves and Torx bolts with a textured G10 but on the other side it's enamel target and soft outline makes her both exciting and familiar at the same time. Something you see in a James Bond movie.

*Shooting*

DefCat is not just a looker. The soft pouch and careful setup is top notch. Super easy pull, fine length, everything square. Shooting is almost a meditation. I don't shoot at home but switched my mind this time. Small ammo is not my usual choice but when I'm using a shooter from Eric (I also have the Ivy Leaguer Tyton ) I'm always prepared a BB Marathon . That's something what Eric really knows, how to create a shooter that can effortlessly and accurately send those rounds to the target. I was shooting and shooting and almost starved, it was a challenge to stop. Like the flow of this shooter.

*Cons*

It is not really a "cons". This shooter is not for shooting half inch lead. It is small so if you like full size frames you needs time to dial in. It's not a good idea to choke this sling. A strong grip can break up the necessary perpendicular alignment and can cause more scatter in the shots.

*Recommendation*

If you are looking for a small size, compact slingshot that's capable to grab people's attention you may definitely like a shooter from Metro Grade Goods. Small ammo and light draw makes it a great indoor/travel rig. Great accuracy is included.









































Thank you for your time :wave:

Happy slingshot weekend 

Tremo


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Def...looks like an axiom champ.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you for the stellar review. Wasn't expecting such a thorough investigation.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Def...looks like an axiom champ.


I had thought that too, I had adapted the shape from an unknown stainless steel Chinese OTT slingshot but thought the waist was a bit too wide so it came in a little.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Def...looks like an axiom champ.


I've compared to my Axiom Flipkung and size, curvature are different. Usually I notice concave handle outlines while shooting, but the handle length is definitely smaller and overrides my preferences. It's not a scale of an Axiom.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I guess it's official, there is no longer any slingshot that doesn't look like another slingshot.
All makers should begin paying royalties to each other.
I think it's fantastic and one of a kind, btw. Great work, Crony!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Sweet looking shooter..I like that style right there..

OM


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

M.J said:


> I guess it's official, there is no longer any slingshot that doesn't look like another slingshot.
> All makers should begin paying royalties to each other.
> I think it's fantastic and one of a kind, btw. Great work, Crony!


So I thought it looked very similar and made comment. the pics are ones that are directly from axiom champs. I don

t have a stake in them, just made comment.

Btw. the contouring is cool.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I was following Eric making that one on Instagram, it looked beautiful.

Enjoy and keep us updated on how it shoots.



M.J said:


> I guess it's official, there is no longer any slingshot that doesn't look like another slingshot.
> All makers should begin paying royalties to each other.
> I think it's fantastic and one of a kind, btw. Great work, Crony!


It is the same with other handmade items in other hobbies, sports and music. There are only so many original shapes, designs, chords & riffs. Most things these days are inspired or pay tribute to ones in the past.

I have touched on shaving in a few other posts and it is the same thing there. Endless talk and drama of who came up with this shape or that shape or this one looks like this one or that one. Now I just enjoy each artisan or makers interpretation of them for what they came up with.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

I rarely look at design (as I believe that there is not a lot of design room left for the humble slinger! LOL); but I do look at workmanship/execution - first & foremost - and this is superb Metro!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it's official, there is no longer any slingshot that doesn't look like another slingshot.
> ...


Yup, just a point of discussion, nothing wrong here. I loved the Chinese steel shooter I have, I just wished it had more beef in the thumb and finger areas so I traced it and tucked in the waist a bit and smoothed out the corner of the 'bicep' area. Low and behold...when I put it up next to the flat-nat you gave me last year, it was very similar in size. However, slightly more compact in some areas.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


I understand, most hands have fingers. :thumbsup:

And I do find the "conturing" cool! You definitely have a style of your own you incorporate into your work.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

A couple thoughts to add to an already valuable discussion.

*Beyond Silhouettes*

It seems to me soon most of the primary (silhouette) shapes will be covered in slingshot design (if not done already). In sculpture education we call the next step "secondary shapes" the term might be different here and there but the principles are the same. When saying secondary I mean all the internal relations, cross sections, rounds, radii, angles. At this level two similar outlines can perform way different in practice. The third level of shapes can cover surface details like textures and micro-structures including material properties.

*Slingshot Talk*

We all make first impressions. This is how everything works. I was taking time to take refined pictures and create order in my thoughts to drive a discussion and present a review. It's not just about Eric's work. I hope more builders will explore these secondary shapes and details. I truly think there is still a lot-lot to refine and develop slingshot related.

*Design Barriers*

Evolution and innovation always comes in steps. DefCat is a step and as it is its a one off build. But as I have it in my hands I see many interesting directions and inspiration. Like integration of assembly elements, using textured and smooth surfaces, flip-flop mount, combining CNC and handcraft. All these details are treasures I do hope I was accurate enough to make a clean vision on couple points here.

Tremo :wave:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Obviously a well thought out design for ergo and eye appeal... the buyer's satisfaction however is paramount and it sure looks like the buyer is more than satisfied! Hats off to mutual success with the deal.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wow what a cool looking slingshot  The grooves in the G-10 are nice  The jimping on the side of the handle is sweet  The textured surface looks great  The target detail I like that  The design elements all come together very well  You sir have acquired a great slingshot 

 Congrats Eric nicely done


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That is a pretty cool looking slingshot Eric... It suits my "Tacticool" tastes!

Also, don't sweat it... The Ranger design and more than several mods (both TTF, OTT) were out, and posted in the template section long before there was an "Axiom" design, or the Chinese copy of my topslotted mini-ranger either... and it could be argued that the design silhouette is within a couple mm of one of those...

BUT, that is the actual reason I wanted to post stuff in the templates section in the first place... to see what people could come up with from a basic design. And you did a real nice rendition!

From 2010:










Late 2010 and early 2011, and already there were many variants:


----------



## Wooky (Aug 13, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> That is a pretty cool looking slingshot Eric... It suits my "Tacticool" tastes!
> 
> Also, don't sweat it... The Ranger design and more than several mods (both TTF, OTT) were out, and posted in the template section long before there was an "Axiom" design, or the Chinese copy of my topslotted mini-ranger either... and it could be argued that the design silhouette is within a couple mm of one of those...
> 
> ...


Lol!! Yawn.... :sleepy:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

The DefCat is still a sweet shooter and I'm glad to have it. I'm not Eric and he can speak for himself for sure, but I hope with a sense of humor we can go back to the original topic to praise craftsmanship. The image below is just a reference I picked for my next project. Only for demonstration.Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Slingshot with intergrated paint brush! I like it!

Or will t be a paintbrush with intergrated slingshot? :/

Either way, Im in!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I think Metro outdid himself here. This looks like some object from the future.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I want a Tyton but by the time I got back into slingshots they were part of the vast "archive."

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Inconvenience,

The best if you contact with Eric via PM, or at his website http://metrogradegoods.com/

Worth a try to ask for the Tyton 

Have a nice day,

Mark


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Tremoside said:


> Hi Inconvenience,
> 
> The best if you contact with Eric via PM, or at his website http://metrogradegoods.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks Buddy. I'll give it a shot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Tremoside said:


> Hi Inconvenience,
> 
> The best if you contact with Eric via PM, or at his website http://metrogradegoods.com/
> 
> ...


Found the one Eric had left on Etsy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

